# What is the deal with diets?



## seo (Feb 16, 2004)

I went to the doctor today and was told I have IBS. Which really sucks but I am okay cause my best friend has it to!So I already know a little about it. Was just wondering if anyone knew ny thing about elimination diet or other diets that are good to find trigger foods? Also I was wondering if anyone had any websites about IBS, thanks so muchseo


----------



## bran-d (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey seo!


----------



## bran-d (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey seo! sorry bout u havin ibs..it sucks..but hang in there!In regards to the question about diets, theres a really good site called cooking for ibs which really helps! there's also a link to it on this site.I dunno anethin about elimination diets..sorry..but hopefully someone else willhope ur tummy feels betta soon!lol







ya!-bran-d


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I find that you have to trust yourself more than what you could ever hear or read... I once went with an IBS book that suggested soy milk and the soy milk totally messed me up over and over again... See what works for you, but don';t get yourself crazy over what books say... IBS is different for EVERYONE... noone will respond the same way...For example, everytime I eat anything with mayo, I get incredibly sick... and therefore I had to stop mayo.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Avoid the obvious trigger foods for 90% of folks with IBS. Wheat, Dairy, Sugar (in any form) and Soy. Those seem to upset the most. It's hard when you are out and about, at school or with friends, yet if you respect your body, avoid those foods. IF you take a digestive enzyme with every meal, you will feel so much better. They are available at a health food store (don't recommend GNC). Take one with every meal, unless you get D with it, then take them less often. If you stick with vegetables, fish, chicken, turkey, egg whites, brown rice, oatmeal.......you should be alright most the time. You may be able to handle salads, yet not all IBSer's are able to tolerate lettuce. My son used to eat a sub a school each day, yet came home sick daily, so now he packs a healthy sandwich on Spelt bread, and buys a salad at school so he's full and so he's also involved in what his friends are doing. At fast food places, if he goes with his freinds, he eats a chicken salad or chicken sandwich yet throws out the bread, and then has fruit juice or water as pop is a bad choice !IT's all about respecting the body. Food elimination is where you take yourself to a base level of just like 3 foods. You eat those 3 for a week (like brown rice, tuna and green beans). Then you start to add one food (say egg whites) and see if you have a reaction. If you don't, then you go on to another food. If you do, take it back out, go back to the 'clean' diet for 2 days and then introduce another food. That way you can see what your trigger foods are.


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

I've had IBS for 3 years(not including my problems when I was younger), and I never followed any of these cookbooks(didn't know about em). I basically used logic and then did a little trial and error, its not the best way, but it worked and I'm past the error part,lol. Thats just me though, foods can definently differ between people, something really **** my stomach off that does nothing to others, and vice versa. Raven


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I totally disagree with what Daisysp suggests... I think it may be good for him/her but it should not be generalized as such..."Avoid the obvious trigger foods for 90% of folks with IBS. Wheat, Dairy, Sugar (in any form) and Soy."Most IBS books suggest Soy. It did not work well with me however. Dairy products for me are COMPLETELY fine... the exception is pure milk. Sugar is in everything, so saying to avoid it is lunacy. I eat whole wheat bread and whole wheat spaghetti and have never made a connection between it and giving me trouble."yet if you respect your body, avoid those foods."Says who? You? If it doesn't react to you, it doesn't mean you don't respect your body." IF you take a digestive enzyme with every meal, you will feel so much better. "Again, that may address your problem, but it didn't do squat for me. "If you stick with vegetables, fish, chicken, turkey, egg whites, brown rice, oatmeal.......you should be alright most the time."Again, incorrect. Vegetables can be one of the worst things for IBS sufferers... Vegetables like broccoli especially... Vegetables are usually hard to digest. Egg whites is debatable... WHile I can handle it for the most part, a lot of people suggest otherwise."fruit juice or water as pop is a bad choice !"Fruit juice in general is sugar water, and as you said earlier sugar can be bad...Personally, soda, caffeinated, or uncaffeinated, I have not had trouble with. And btw, salad absolutely destroys me. In addition, almost every salad dressing has mayo in it, which is the absolute worst thing I have ever reacted to.So, what is my point? If someone asks for advice, suggestions like yours are for ONE person... NOT the general IBS sufferer which has a tremendous range. If someone went on your diet and was in agony, they would be completely lost on where to start or what to do. In general, you have to watch reactions and slowly figure out what works. And even "elimination" diets are jokes... Everything nowadays has a billion ingredients, half of which you have never heard of. Take pop tarts for example. They work well with me, but have tons of ingredients.. Plus, you will never be able to eat out again because you have no idea what oils, etc. that they use. It just irritates me when people post "their" story(or in this case your son's) and expect everyone to be the same. You could end up royally messing someone up with your advice. Your advice would most likely destroy my body and give me no choices on what to eat as well.


----------



## pinkash1987 (Mar 21, 2004)

hey everyone i just wanted to say that for me and my boyfriends mom which both have ibs.Diary is not somthing that triggers my attacks or hers but milk is a big no no for me.I have bad attacks with milk.


----------



## aprilshowers517 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey, everyone! I'm 17 and I completely agree that its different for everybody. I can handle soy and sugar (if I couldn't eat sugar I wouldn't be able to eat anything) but can't handle milk at all, certain kinds of fruit juices, and tomatoes. You just have to be very critical of what your eating. When you eat a meal that makes you sick think about what you ate and the individual parts of the meal and then compare it to meals that don't make you sick. After awhile if you see a recurring food that every time you eat makes you sick, eliminate it. Oh yeah and its my experience that fast food is a bad idea. It totally tears me up and for people in general isn't good for you.


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

I agree it is different for everyone. I can't have any dairy, soy, and lots of other things, but I found one of my main problems to be chocolate. Once I stopped eating chocolate I found my attacks to be less frequent, which allowed me to experiment with other foods more easily. I haven't had chocolate in over 5 years but I feel way better than I used to.


----------

